# I can't stop laughing, but I need advice! My girl had an allergic reaction overnight!



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ahhh the joys of having a blue 

Woke up this morning to this monster at the foot of my bed :snow: Poor girl 

A few days ago, she must have snagged something on a walk bc she had 2 random bouts of diarrhea. Well I gave her 2 spoon fulls of this Fruitable Pumpkin Superblend in her Orijen kibble yesterday morning and yesterday night! So only 2 feedings worth. She LOVES the stuff  Now ALL yesterday she was acting fine and has had normal stools since...I wake up this morning to this!? Could it be an ingredient in the pumpkin superblend? I.e. Ginger or Spearmint etc...if so, it's very odd that this swell up was so delayed? I mean, she already had some in her morning feed and by night she was displaying no symptoms?

The only other difference in diet is that she got a birthday gift of the expensive freeze-dried Orijen treats and I have been using them for training on walks.

Let me explain the symptoms. She is acting 100% NORMAL. Our walk this morning was great:cop:

She is only swollen in 3 places...Her right eye (under) and BOTH Gowels are grossly inflamed and swollen. They look hilarious All of these 3 swelling spots do not seem to bother her in any way though. She ate and drank normally this morning.

What do you think is going on? Time for some Benadryl? I'm gonna run home here in a few hours and check on her. My poor Quisimodo


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Weird! Her eye looks so funny! It's kind of hard to see the other swollen spots. Isnt that Fruitables stuff just plain pumpkin? I never tried it as I just get canned pumpkin from the grocery store. It could be something in there if its got other stuff besides pumpkin. I don't think it's the treats  
Oh! I just thought of something -- what if its a spider bite? You guys got some mean little spiders in AZ. The good thing is at least she is acting fine. Hopefully the Benadryl works! 

A couple weeks ago one of my dogs got attacked by several hornets. She was getting stung repeatedly but acted like nothing was going on. Once I got her inside a few hours later she had big swollen spots...kind of like this. So maybe something bit her like a spider, fire ant, etc.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you mean her flews are swollen, not her jowls..

Id check her mouth and see if maybe she bit herself, my mutt did that playing tug and his mouth got swollen. If nothing looks amiss Id be willing to be its the pumpkin mixture. Benadryl and keep an eye on her. Next time just buy some regular canned pumpkin to help with any loose stools. 
I dont even use that I use a supplement called "Slippery Elm" that you can get at most health food stores, works better imo.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Weird! Her eye looks so funny! It's kind of hard to see the other swollen spots. Isnt that Fruitables stuff just plain pumpkin? I never tried it as I just get canned pumpkin from the grocery store. It could be something in there if its got other stuff besides pumpkin. I don't think it's the treats
> Oh! I just thought of something -- what if its a spider bite? You guys got some mean little spiders in AZ. The good thing is at least she is acting fine. Hopefully the Benadryl works!
> 
> A couple weeks ago one of my dogs got attacked by several hornets. She was getting stung repeatedly but acted like nothing was going on. Once I got her inside a few hours later she had big swollen spots...kind of like this. So maybe something bit her like a spider, fire ant, etc.


Ya know I thought of that too Coach! We do have tons of spiders here in the desert but I live on the top floor of a condo building in addition to Luna sleeping on a bed that is 4 feet off of the ground. It may very well be spider bites but sheesh, only under 1 eye and both jowls? Seems odd?

The photos don't do the swelling justice. Her jowls are very swollen and her eye just looks ridic 

Here is the ingredient list for the fruitables pumpkin superblend. Everything "looks" good and people rave about the stuff. I too usually just get canned pumpkin from the grocery but this stuff was a present so it was sitting around.

Ingredients: Pumpkin, Apple Pomace, Spinach, Tomato Pomace, Choline Chloride, Choline Chloride, Ginger, Spearmint, Ground Flax Seed, Cinnamon, Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement .


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I think you mean her flews are swollen, not her jowls..
> 
> Id check her mouth and see if maybe she bit herself, my mutt did that playing tug and his mouth got swollen. If nothing looks amiss Id be willing to be its the pumpkin mixture. Benadryl and keep an eye on her. Next time just buy some regular canned pumpkin to help with any loose stools.
> I dont even use that I use a supplement called "Slippery Elm" that you can get at most health food stores, works better imo.


Thanks pookie I'll check the inside of her mouth when I get home! What are flews?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

The parts that are swollen on your dogs face, the lips around the mouth. Jowls are the lower or under part of the cheek area

She looks like she has some hives on the side of her face too in that 3 picture.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> The parts that are swollen on your dogs face, the lips around the mouth. Jowls are the lower or under part of the cheek area
> 
> She looks like she has some hives on the side of her face too in that 3 picture.


I'll take a better photo when I get home but I circled the areas in red that are inflamed!

As for the hive/blemishes on the side of her face, she has somewhat always had those...they are very small but I will check them out as well when I go home.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep those are the flews. 

Jowls - the lower part of a person's or animal's cheek, esp. when it is fleshy or drooping.

Flews - the pendulous lateral parts of a dog's upper lip

Jowls are more so the cheek area, flews are the lip area.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Yep those are the flews.
> 
> Jowls - the lower part of a person's or animal's cheek, esp. when it is fleshy or drooping.
> 
> Flews - the pendulous lateral parts of a dog's upper lip


Thanks pooks! :cheers: Never knew that!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We just call those gummy lips


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

K I just went and checked on her....she is her normal self.....has no clue that her entire face looks ridiculous  Her swelling under the eye has faded a tiny bit but both her Flews are VERY swollen. This leads me to believe that possibly it is her new stainless steel bowls!? Could this be possible? It would be very odd though seeing as she started eating out of stainless bowls this weekend yet these symptoms show up days later? Is that even possible?

She is not in any discomfort......I got her to eat 2 ice cubes and some kibble  (Although her phat ass would never pass on a meal anyways)

I looked in her mouth and there are no signs of any lacerations etc....it literally just feels and looks like her Flews are swollen and filled with something.

I gave her (2) 25mg Benadryl liquitabs. Will check back in on her in 3 hours.

I have no idea how dumb I look..





The Culprit?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You can really see it in that 3rd to last pic.... :/ hopefully when you get home the meds will have worked some  

I think it has to do with that Fruitables stuff... So you just started using the stainless steal bowls? Usually those are the ones recommended to keep everything more sanitary...weird!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I doubt its the bowls, Ive seen dogs have reactions and skin issues when using plastic and they were told to switch to stainless steel due to it not causing anything. 

Hopefully the benadryl will help

*Edit- dont be surprised or freaked out if she is loopy and sleepy when you get back! Lol my mutt seriously gets all kinds of messed up on benadryl lol, its comical so dont freak if she acts out of sorts lol


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> You can really see it in that 3rd to last pic.... :/ hopefully when you get home the meds will have worked some
> 
> I think it has to do with that Fruitables stuff... So you just started using the stainless steal bowls? Usually those are the ones recommended to keep everything more sanitary...weird!


Yep I just started using the stainless steel bowls exactly 1 week ago....was using ceramic prior to.

That's what gets me about the metal allergy...she's been eating out of it with no issues for a full week! I also have noticed a few patches of hair loss near her shoulder area and it just dawned on me that that is exactly where the metal part of her martingale collar rubs 

Could it be that I possibly have a dog allergic to metal? I goggled it and I guess it's somewhat prevalent.

If it was the fruitables, wouldn't she be having internal discomfort or diarrhea etc? Rather than a random swelling under one eye and mouth area? So weird!

I just don't know what to do now ugh. Throw out the bowls? Throw out the fruitables?


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I doubt its the bowls, Ive seen dogs have reactions and skin issues when using plastic and they were told to switch to stainless steel due to it not causing anything.
> 
> Hopefully the benadryl will help
> 
> *Edit- dont be surprised or freaked out if she is loopy and sleepy when you get back! Lol my mutt seriously gets all kinds of messed up on benadryl lol, its comical so dont freak if she acts out of sorts lol


Thanks. What I see when I get home should be interesting :snow: haha

If the swelling is still there can I give her another 50mg of benadryl? How long should it be in-between doses? I gave the first 50mg at noon today.

Pookie would you venture to say it's the fruitables or bug bites or other? Kinda random that she would get bug bites in only 3 areas...also kinda random that something she ingests only showed a symptom of external swelling in 3 random spots yet had no internal affect?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Stephan said:


> Yep I just started using the stainless steel bowls exactly 1 week ago....was using ceramic prior to.
> 
> That's what gets me about the metal allergy...she's been eating out of it with no issues for a full week! I also have noticed a few patches of hair loss near her shoulder area and it just dawned on me that that is exactly where the metal part of her martingale collar rubs
> 
> ...


It could be but I doubt it. Youd have noticed sooner. Also if her collar is rubbing her that could be causing the hair loss, not necessarily the metal causing an allergy.

Nope. Most dogs that have an allergy to a food will show outward signs with no internal ones. Like dogs with grain allergies. They wont have loose stool, but the grains will make them itchy, red, get hives etc. 
Typical allergic reaction honestly.

Id toss the fruitables. Thats more likely than not what caused the issue. If the issue persists it could be something else, but youd have to get her unswollen and see what if anything sets it back off.



Stephan said:


> Thanks. What I see when I get home should be interesting :snow: haha
> 
> If the swelling is still there can I give her another 50mg of benadryl? How long should it be in-between doses? I gave the first 50mg at noon today.
> 
> Pookie would you venture to say it's the fruitables or bug bites or other? Kinda random that she would get bug bites in only 3 areas...also kinda random that something she ingests only showed a symptom of external swelling in 3 random spots yet had no internal affect?


I dont think you should, I think you would give it every 8 hours.

By where she is swollen Id be guessing the fruitables. Like how a person allergic to a food will usually start having tingling, swelling, itchiness around the mouth same with the dog. Like I said in the above quote its rather common for a dog with a food allergy to have outward issues but not internal ones like soft poo.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32068-benadryl-dogs.html


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> It could be but I doubt it. Youd have noticed sooner. Also if her collar is rubbing her that could be causing the hair loss, not necessarily the metal causing an allergy.
> 
> Id toss the fruitables. Thats more likely than not what caused the issue. If the issue persists it could be something else, but youd have to get her unswollen and see what if anything sets it back off. http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32068-benadryl-dogs.html


Haha thanks pookie I just got finished reading that Benadryl sticky before seeing this post:roll:

About her collar, the more I think about it...I honestly don't think it's the rubbing or metal that is causing the sporadic patching. More than likely it's just a coincidence spot and it's due to her ever-so-wonderful blue recessive genes acting up (skin issues/allergies). Do you experience the same types of issues with Bear?

And I agree, I'm tossing the fruitables....they were a gift anyways. I have had her on regular pumpkin before with no issues.

I'm going to clean and disinfect both stainless bowls immediately and toss the canned pumpkin out. Hopefully the benadryl has her time-traveling by now and the swelling has subsided when I arrive home.

If it goes down and never returns well then ya......eff you fruitables  you're overpriced anyways...and no I will not accept you as a gift ever agian


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep I do. Which is why he has a leather collar with deer skin lining from Stillwater. 

LOL yea most of the time you just keep it simple and you run into much less issues.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If anything just go with straight pumpkin, Fall is the best time pumpkins are everywhere around me, I pick them up each week and roast and puree them and keep them in the freezer. Or just but some puree in a can without any spices. Maybe it was the other stuff in the pumpkin you gave. I am sure it possible I have just not heard of a pumpkin allergy in itself. Maybe she got bite by a bug or sniffed a plant she was allergic too. I am glad she is looking better. Poor girl! Mel broke out in Hives once so bad I brought him to the ER cause I was afraid his breathing was stopping. That's the only concern with hives if it gets bad is their air passage ways closing. Still have no clue why he had an outbreak.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Yep I do. Which is why he has a leather collar with deer skin lining from Stillwater.
> 
> LOL yea most of the time you just keep it simple and you run into much less issues.


:cheers: Dang those Stillwaters are nice! I picked her up a thick leather harness with suede overlay from the Bully Store on VanBuren a month back. No allergies with that one haha.

I'll post up in a few hours with the lil bitches progress  Thanks again pookie and everyone!

Her leather and suede harness....thing is THICK


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol @ The Bully Store, but yea they do seem to have some nice leather stuff if you get one without all the studs and crap. Still havnt been down there, wouldnt mind hitting up one of the WPs but timing has been off.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


> If anything just go with straight pumpkin, Fall is the best time pumpkins are everywhere around me, I pick them up each week and roast and puree them and keep them in the freezer. Or just but some puree in a can without any spices. Maybe it was the other stuff in the pumpkin you gave. I am sure it possible I have just not heard of a pumpkin allergy in itself. Maybe she got bite by a bug or sniffed a plant she was allergic too. I am glad she is looking better. Poor girl! Mel broke out in Hives once so bad I brought him to the ER cause I was afraid his breathing was stopping. That's the only concern with hives if it gets bad is their air passage ways closing. Still have no clue why he had an outbreak.


Thanks Ames! You must be a cooker  All this pumpkin talk has me hungry now.

Ya she has been on regular pumpkin before with no issues....so possibly it WAS like you said, just the other additives like spearmint and ginger etc. If so, that is soo odd. I just hope I can narrow it down so that I know for the future!

That's a good mention too, the plant thing etc....Luna seriously wants to smell every freakin flower and blade of grass she comes into contact with 

I'm curious as to what I'm going to be walking into come an hour from now.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Lol @ The Bully Store, but yea they do seem to have some nice leather stuff if you get one without all the studs and crap. Still havnt been down there, wouldnt mind hitting up one of the WPs but timing has been off.


I was leery of the place too.....studs and crap like that are not my cup a tea...but when I went there the guy was super nice and let Luna try on a bunch of different harnesses and colors etc...I went with a clean white/tan-ish harness. The quality is top notch...the price though? Eh!

Oh an yes, they have great WP stuff there....great spring poles too


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea the store used to be very cool, actual APBT people but the owner sold it I think and it was taken over by bully people. A friend of mine knows the old owner, I like that they hold weight pulls and handling classes and stuff, gives people something to do with their dogs. 

Was it expensive? I have a homeade harness here I love, real simple and easy on the dogs even when they pull hard, but if I was going to buy a new one Id hit up Stillwater again, their leather quality is great and plus I like Shane. 

Their WP harness' are decent, but if I was going to pull any amount of real weight I wouldnt go with theirs jmo.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Yea the store used to be very cool, actual APBT people but the owner sold it I think and it was taken over by bully people. A friend of mine knows the old owner, I like that they hold weight pulls and handling classes and stuff, gives people something to do with their dogs.
> 
> Was it expensive? I have a homeade harness here I love, real simple and easy on the dogs even when they pull hard, but if I was going to buy a new one Id hit up Stillwater again, their leather quality is great and plus I like Shane.
> 
> Their WP harness' are decent, but if I was going to pull any amount of real weight I wouldnt go with theirs jmo.


I honestly had no clue what to expect from the place. Just heard about it from a few rando's and decided to check it out. Luna's harness was an impluse buy. I think it was like $65 or something?

The place is super small and I had no idea that they do classes etc..? To me, it seemed like more of a "flashy" merchandise store. As in, no necessities (although they do sell kibble). Their harnesses from walking to pulling seemed legit though. But then again, I'm not the most educated in harnesses and WP'ing!

Do-it-yourself items are always best! :clap::roll: They have that added "That's right, I $uckin' made it" factor. Hahaha


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

65 isnt terrible for a good leather harness. I paid 45 for the Stillwater leather collar, which is a steal. Never have to buy the dog another collar in his life lol

Check em out on FB, they always have handling classes and weight pulls https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Pitbull-Store/163902133621407

Their WP harness are decent and will get you by if you are just starting, but like I said if you were gonna get serious about it and compete Id get one from a few of the serious harness makers. You get better results and better pulls out of the dog with a better harness.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ya I agree, I'd rather buy one really nice pricey collar that lasts rather than a bunch of cheap ones I'd have to keep replacing.

Update....she's groggy as all hell but the swelling in her flews has not gone down......the photo's don't show it well enough.....they are SWOLLEN to the moon! She's acting normal though outside of the grogginess which is good. Guess it's a waiting game now


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmmmm :/ keep us posted on how she looks in the morning....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

More benadryl before bed too, every 6 hours is OK. She is so cute!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Hmmmmmm :/ keep us posted on how she looks in the morning....


Will do.



ames said:


> More benadryl before bed too, every 6 hours is OK. She is so cute!


Thanks ames.

Her in her current state.....photos speak for themselves I think


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I got a good sympathy pic of Lucius with a swollen face...I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha post it up!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL! At that last pic of her 

Here is Lucius' sympathy face... His was from a dog bite though.. Got attacked by someone's loose dog while we were checking the mail at night.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

poor Luna!!!! lol Ok I will share Mel's horrible hives so we can get a good laugh too

POOR LUCIUS!!!! UGH stupid loose dogs! I remember you mentioning it, i didn't know he got it that bad


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww poor Mel!!!  what was it that he was reacting to?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

No clue still! It was at a fun show. I wondered if anxiety in dogs could cause them like it does in humans. I know they aren't the same but it was the first time he was around so many dogs. It was also on a horse farm so maybe the hay or a bug bite. My vet laughed at me thinking they were anxiety hives lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> LOL! At that last pic of her
> 
> Here is Lucius' sympathy face... His was from a dog bite though.. Got attacked by someone's loose dog while we were checking the mail at night.


Poor guy. Surprised it didn't traumatize him upruns:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


>


Haha poor guy. That looks painful


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Back to normal it seems. I'll chalk it up to something in the "fruitables" but I'm not convinced 

She's been licking and eating out of the stainless bowls with no flare ups so there's go that theory :rain:


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

go gets some more fruitables, same kind on your day off. feed it. see what happens. I did it when my mutt was showing allergic signs with the meats I was feeding till I found it was the beef liver.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^^ good idea!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> go gets some more fruitables, same kind on your day off. feed it. see what happens. I did it when my mutt was showing allergic signs with the meats I was feeding till I found it was the beef liver.


Good idea. Will do.

I'm having different issues now though. She keeps throwing up.  She's had Benadryl once before (months and months ago) and threw up afterwards and this time was no different. We are 3 for 3 with the Bendadryl and throwing up afterwards.

She only took 50mg at noon and then another 25mg at 7pm. Next morning, throws up kibble. Last night, throws up kibble. Just threw up a little flem right now.

Other than that, she is acting great. Normal stool etc..alert and wanting to go out etc

I'm sure she's pretty hungry right now from throwing up all her food from the past day. Usually I'd think to fast her at this point (at least one meal) but what do you all recommend? I'd say it's a 50/50 that she keeps another meal down right now.

I still haven't started giving her treats back. The Orijen freeze dried expensive ones. Here's the ingredients:

Wild Boar liver, lamb liver, Angus beef liver, boneless wild boar, boneless lamb, boneless Angus beef.

I was thinking there's no way that she's allergic to anything in those?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Id just fast her. Not gonna hurt a perfectly healthy dog to fast, and your not wasting food lol. 

Its possible. Only way to know is to try and see


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Go 24 hours no food or treats. Only broth's and water and see how she does. When pups start getting weird belly a fast can clear it up.

Mel started puking randomly for a few weeks. Made me nervous. No rhyme or reason. Sometime he just puked. Apparently lots of dogs puke but it was weird for Mel. He still went the bathroom and played so I fasted him and he hasn't puked since.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, sometimes our dogs just randomly puke lol most of the time its a random hunger puke or purging a bone that wont digest all the way.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Id just fast her. Not gonna hurt a perfectly healthy dog to fast, and your not wasting food lol.
> 
> Its possible. Only way to know is to try and see


I agree, people get freaked out about fasting when it is perfectly fine. Fasting has always worked for us! A "throwing up" fasting is a new one though. It's usually diarrhea we're fasting bc of.



ames said:


> Go 24 hours no food or treats. Only broth's and water and see how she does. When pups start getting weird belly a fast can clear it up.
> 
> Mel started puking randomly for a few weeks. Made me nervous. No rhyme or reason. Sometime he just puked. Apparently lots of dogs puke but it was weird for Mel. He still went the bathroom and played so I fasted him and he hasn't puked since.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


So weird! Yes my last dog was a border collie and she puked quite a bit as well! I swear we turn our heads for 2 minutes and they swallow a piece of carpet and here we go 

So as an update...she was fasted the entire day yesterday and she got 1 cup of kibble this morning...I'll post back in a few hours after our lunch walk...I'll either be coming home to a kennel full of partially digested Regional Red or not :doggy:

This bitch better stop wasting my hard earned money lol jk Orijen is expensive!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! I hear ya!.......or you could just let her eat her puke  hahaha! Just kidding....
But hey to cut costs you could order it online at chewy.com. Good prices there and free shipping on purchases over $50 I believe


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! I hear ya!.......or you could just let her eat her puke  hahaha! Just kidding....
> But hey to cut costs you could order it online at chewy.com. Good prices there and free shipping on purchases over $50 I believe


Hahaha funny you mention it....bc on Saturday when she puked I was so surprised how SLOW kibble digests as her barf was only 4 hours after her meal and 90% of it was still in kibble form lol. My first thought was...."it's ok Luna, have at it" hahaha

Thanks for the advice about chewy.com! I get the Orijen here local for around $50 (Regional Red and a 15lb bag) and my 13th bag is free! I'm at 8 now. That free bag will make up for the price somewhat:roll: I think my local guy can't be beat! He price matches too!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cant beat supporting local stores, thats how I go but psyched to know Chewy.com is there if you need it! I was surprised at how long kibble takes to digest too! So crazy! Glad she is feeling better. hate when the pups are sick.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


> cant beat supporting local stores, thats how I go but psyched to know Chewy.com is there if you need it! I was surprised at how long kibble takes to digest too! So crazy! Glad she is feeling better. hate when the pups are sick.


Thanks Ames.

Supporting local mom and pops is a win win! Most local's nationwide will price match too, so everyone should keep that in mind if price deters you! up:

Update: No small pile of Orijen in her cage when I got back :doggy:

So far so good!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah your store has decent prices!  the only place near me that sells it sells the Regional Red for $140!!!! The "cheapest" Orijen is $119....such a rip off. Thus I order it online...I'd love to support local stores but he doesn't price match anything online.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah your store has decent prices!  the only place near me that sells it sells the Regional Red for $140!!!! The "cheapest" Orijen is $119....such a rip off. Thus I order it online...I'd love to support local stores but he doesn't price match anything online.


damn thats CRAZY! screw him! lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

When I was still feeding kibble I saw the prices of Orijen and stuff and said screw it, might as well go raw lol better than Orijen and cheaper!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah your store has decent prices!  the only place near me that sells it sells the Regional Red for $140!!!! The "cheapest" Orijen is $119....such a rip off. Thus I order it online...I'd love to support local stores but he doesn't price match anything online.


$140 whaaaaaaaa! oke::flush: I'm assuming you're referring to the 28.6lb bag? My guy sells that for $90. That $140 is atrocious. 



pookie! said:


> When I was still feeding kibble I saw the prices of Orijen and stuff and said screw it, might as well go raw lol better than Orijen and cheaper!


I wish I had the patience and time to do RAW. I'm not opposed to it at all, just not confident enough to get the ball rolling. I've read up a ton on it and still :snow:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried raw...after 4 weeks my girl was looking really bad and we had shows to go to so I went back to kibble. It may have just been her "detoxing" but she had no energy, was quiet, and lost muscle. I am thinking about giving it another go around but I will be doing PMR plus my own little tweaks  

Yeah this Orijen here is crazy expensive. And yes, it's for the larger bag but still....

Stephan, I just have to say...I think you should have the award for making the most use of all the smilies!!!!:woof::thumbsup:upruns:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I tried raw...after 4 weeks my girl was looking really bad and we had shows to go to so I went back to kibble. It may have just been her "detoxing" but she had no energy, was quiet, and lost muscle. I am thinking about giving it another go around but I will be doing PMR plus my own little tweaks
> 
> Yeah this Orijen here is crazy expensive. And yes, it's for the larger bag but still....
> 
> Stephan, I just have to say...I think you should have the award for making the most use of all the smilies!!!!:woof::thumbsup:upruns:


Ya that's what I'm afraid of 

And haha thanks! I think? You should see my text messages :snow: Emoticons fa days yo!:angel:oke::cheers:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I always thought I used them a lot....until you came


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Stephan said:


> $140 whaaaaaaaa! oke::flush: I'm assuming you're referring to the 28.6lb bag? My guy sells that for $90. That $140 is atrocious.
> 
> I wish I had the patience and time to do RAW. I'm not opposed to it at all, just not confident enough to get the ball rolling. I've read up a ton on it and still :snow:


You just have to do it, lol



::::COACH:::: said:


> I tried raw...after 4 weeks my girl was looking really bad and we had shows to go to so I went back to kibble. It may have just been her "detoxing" but she had no energy, was quiet, and lost muscle. I am thinking about giving it another go around but I will be doing PMR plus my own little tweaks
> 
> Yeah this Orijen here is crazy expensive. And yes, it's for the larger bag but still....
> 
> Stephan, I just have to say...I think you should have the award for making the most use of all the smilies!!!!:woof::thumbsup:upruns:


Well 4 weeks isnt even enough time to get on raw let alone see any benefits. Most dogs go through a detox phase and look rather terrible until the purge all the grossness from them that the kibble caused, some shed like crazy, some lose weight, but once your dog fully adjusts to being on the appropriate diet, its all up hill from there. 
We went through all that here with the dogs, and you know how ours look now. The 6 year old guy now acts like a 2 year old lol

You just have to take the time to get fully on it, I for sure would be switching a dog during show season though lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I completely understand the detox phase of looking terrible. Haha and I picked a bad time to do it...during the show season. I had to feed her so much kibble to get her looking decent for the show because of all the muscle she lost. 
The thing that worried me was the lack of energy and just quietness....she wasn't herself. But it still hasn't discouraged me from trying it again this winter


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah I completely understand the detox phase of looking terrible. Haha and I picked a bad time to do it...during the show season. I had to feed her so much kibble to get her looking decent for the show because of all the muscle she lost.
> The thing that worried me was the lack of energy and just quietness....she wasn't herself. But it still hasn't discouraged me from trying it again this winter


I'm sure at some point I will try going 100% RAW. I want to be very educated on it prior to though.

Currently I am just trying to keep things simple due to allergies and sensitivities. Orijen kibble, Natural Balance grain free LIT training treats and bully sticks is the diet from here forth. It's hard to not stray from a simple regimen sometimes though when you have a puppy who is constantly manipulating you with puppy eyes and stares 

Last update: She is doing well. Drinking and eating out of the stainless bowls with no issues. I have been giving her the freeze dried Orijen treats (to use them up) too with no issues. Here's her morning walk with her boyfriend Knox!

Thanks again everyone for helping out with her flare-up!


----------

